# Support Group in Edinburgh, Scotland



## Cassie W (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi, I have set up an IBS Support group in Edinburgh but struggling to get people to come along. I have a website and was advertising on Meetup but never got more than a couple of people. Have suspended meetings for the moment as I felt I was flinging money at it! Any ideas on how to build support and members? Apart from setting up a forum page that works...current one seems to not to want to let anyone join in! Hmmm. technology is not my strong point!!

http://ibssupportedinburgh.co.uk/about-us/


----------

